# When using variegated yarns, do you try to match?



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Make socks match perfectly...or fronts on a sweater.

I don't mind if they don't stripe perfectly.... :thumbup:


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I try but it doesn't always happen. As long as its close I'm happy.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Do the best I can, but doesn't bother me if it doesn't match.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Why fight the nature of the variegated yarn?! All I want is to see the pretty colours changing as I'm stitching. If anything matches or pools, so be it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't care if they match. I just like the different colors.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why fight the nature of the variegated yarn?! All I want is to see the pretty colours changing as I'm stitching. If anything matches or pools, so be it.


I agree.

Carol


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... Again, let me admit freely that I have some "issues"! Lol

The first step is admitting it, right?! My name is Amy and I compulsively match my knitting and organize my cupboards and closets! A place for everything and everything in its place.... 

Next I have to write you all letters...... Lol


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... Again, let me admit freely that I have some "issues"! Lol
> 
> The first step is admitting it, right?! My name is Amy and I compulsively match my knitting and organize my cupboards and closets! A place for everything and everything in its place....
> 
> Next I have to write you all letters...... Lol


No need to write to me because then I would have to find a place to file it that was perfect...lol! ... Jo


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I try to match because it bothers me too much if it dosen't.


----------



## wiremysoul (Dec 4, 2012)

I have just one pair of hand knit socks with matching stripe placement. The rest are fraternal twins, and I'm perfectly okay with that.  I haven't ever knit a sweater with variegated yarn, and I honestly don't think I could do that. Socks are one thing, but if the sweater fronts didn't match it would probably bother me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... Again, let me admit freely that I have some "issues"! Lol
> 
> The first step is admitting it, right?! My name is Amy and I compulsively match my knitting and organize my cupboards and closets! A place for everything and everything in its place....
> 
> Next I have to write you all letters...... Lol


So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!

I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.

I have an amazing lack of organizational ability - in all things. Kitchen appliances can be found hither and yon, perhaps in the kitchen, but as likely elsewhere. Floors get swept/vacuumed/washed ... infrequently - usually after a particularly large drift of cat-fur has been mistaken for a slumbering feline. Laundry gets done ... when Himself complains of a lack of skivvies or shirts. And then I all but hibernate in the laundry area until several loads have run and the lines are full of non-dryer items. Common tools can be found in every room of the house, because Himself rarely puts anything back where he got it, least of all tools.

My love of variegates goes right along with the _rest_ of lack of organization! 

Now, I wonder what the DSM calls _that_??


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

wiremysoul said:


> I have just one pair of hand knit socks with matching stripe placement. The rest are fraternal twins, and I'm perfectly okay with that.  I haven't ever knit a sweater with variegated yarn, and I honestly don't think I could do that. Socks are one thing, but if the sweater fronts didn't match it would probably bother me.


I'm with you on this one. Socks are one thing, it's actually quite fun to have weird, funky socks but a sweater is something else. The fronts of the sweater should match.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


Oh yay! Someone else who lives like we do. I thought we were strange but I see now that there are more of us out there.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

PapillonThreads said:


> Make socks match perfectly...or fronts on a sweater.
> 
> I don't mind if they don't stripe perfectly.... :thumbup:


I tend to knit fronts and backs at the same time on one needle or circular so they always match. I don't worry too much about the sleeves. I also make sure I don't get puddles, which can happen sometimes, and start all balls from the same place (centre or outside). Got caught out once starting a ball differently and the colours patterned differently. Stood out quite badly. Had to take it out and re knit.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


DSM-IV-TR: No Axis I clinical disorder; no Axis II personality disorder; no Axis III medical disorder; No Axis IV social factors contributing to Axis I or Axis II disorders; Axis V - GAF =100. no treatment required...carry on!

Welcome to the wonderful world of "normal"


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Socks can or cannot match. I've been known to wear 2 different ones. As someone else mentioned, variegated sweaters and vests are knit in the round so that color match is not an issue.
Organized is a seasonal thing here. During the summer the horses, grandkids and gardens eat up my time and the house suffers. Just noticed that the pantry is in total chaos. Might have to go get coffee as I cant find the spare in the pantry.
January will take care of these issues. More time for knitting too. Seasons are good.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Occasionally is my answer but I'm trying to let it go. When knitting baby items in variagated I choose a toning solid for ribs to tie everything in.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Usually I don't. Let the colors go their way. I recently was knitting a baby cardi though and when doing the second sleeve it didn't look so good to be different. I unraveled the yarn ball until I reached the same color and continued. Looked better.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

It hasn't developed into OCD but, I do like things to match.
I keep my cupboards and closets organized. I'm somewhere between Amy and Jessica-Jean


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

PapillonThreads said:


> Make socks match perfectly...or fronts on a sweater.
> 
> I don't mind if they don't stripe perfectly.... :thumbup:


Hi!
Do you mean matching the stripes? If so, pffft! No. Sometimes the randomness adds character. 
If you mean dye lots... yes, to a point. Only once have I seen dye lots matter on variegated yarn. It was a huge difference, though.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I do like this wool very much, I don't know how to knit socks, couldn't quite get my head round the heal bit and my fingers are so stiff now I couldn't hold 4 needles, but back to the wool, I think socks being different colours is very trendy these days and I like the way this wool makes its own pattern, but, when I knit a baby cardigan the stripes were so wide it looked more like a garment put together with oddments rather than design so I pulled it back, then knit the front's and sleeves with 2 balls starting with the same colour then did the back with the oddments that were left, I liked it in the end, I would knit hat and scarf sets the same.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

The only one I've had a problem with is Lion Brand Amazing. The color change is so big that I couldn't get two gloves to match. I still love the yarn, and my daughters.didn't mind the variations.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why fight the nature of the variegated yarn?! All I want is to see the pretty colours changing as I'm stitching. If anything matches or pools, so be it.


I agree too!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Now, I wonder what the Diagnostic_and_Statistical_Manual_of_Mental_Disorders]DSM[/u calls that"

Normal, Jessica-Jean


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree. I am working on a pair right now, knitting two at a time. I thought I had started both skeins near the same place. They are coming out differently, but I decided I like the look. Makes them unique.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> Now, I wonder what the Diagnostic_and_Statistical_Manual_of_Mental_Disorders]DSM[/u calls that"
> 
> Normal, Jessica-Jean


YAY!!! I just found out I'm normal. Or almost


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I don't care if they match. I just like the different colors.


I've been matching on my children's socks since I won't be keeping them, but for myself, I don't think I would care. I also like the color changes.
One exception is this pair where I am using up some striped yarn.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I am in between Amy and Jessica-Jean Somedays it gets a wee bit messy and I go on a tirade of tidying and cleaning other days its up for grabs..................Just normal for me


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Occasionally is my answer but I'm trying to let it go. When knitting baby items in variagated I choose a toning solid for ribs to tie everything in.


I love this set. What a clever way to handle the mismatch. It becomes a design feature. Bravo!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

No, in fact I've cut out lengths of yarn when I accidentally did have them matchy-matchy!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I try to keep all my yarn in their containers by ply but it doesn't always work. To try to get my jumper front and back the same colours in a varigated yarn no way. I like the way the colours fall.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... Again, let me admit freely that I have some "issues"! Lol
> 
> The first step is admitting it, right?! My name is Amy and I compulsively match my knitting and organize my cupboards and closets! A place for everything and everything in its place....
> 
> Next I have to write you all letters...... Lol


   You are just so honest Amy - I love it!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... Again, let me admit freely that I have some "issues"! Lol
> 
> The first step is admitting it, right?! My name is Amy and I compulsively match my knitting and organize my cupboards and closets! A place for everything and everything in its place....
> 
> Next I have to write you all letters...... Lol


Oh yes, this is the story of my life! I always say, this isn't the way I want to be, it's just the way I am. (Got it from my dad who was an extremely organized person.) I can go into a dark room and find exactly what I need just by feel because I know EXACTLY where EVERYTHING is.

The first variegated socks I made were a pretty close match, but I just finished a pair that I absolutely could not match up no matter how I tried. Next I was making another pair of the Village Socks with worsted weight. Going along on the first sock I came to a join in the yarn, and realized the repeat was going backwards. Had to frog and rejoin from the other end. So far the second sock is matching up quite well. I'm already stressing about the next pair which will be a gift for ones of my DILs in shades of lavender/purple. They absolute MUST MATCH!

Yes, I admit it and am joining the group.....my name is Gina and I'm a compulsive matcher/organizer.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


Are we separated twins? Are we married to the same man? Mine never sees a mess. He is willing to help with housework, but has to be told what needs to be done. If people don't like me for my messy house, I don't need them as friends. However, I do like matching stripes on socks, especially if they are gifts. I envy organized people, but not though to emulate them.


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree with Jessica, I love seeing the color change. If they don't match, I think it's kind of funky.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I am basically organized with my home and most things. Not overly. But I like things tidy.

But variegated yarn gets to do what it wants to do. I do not try to match them. One day I may decide to though. Some of the matched socks I've seen are quite pretty. 

But now that I'm thinking about it all.....If I were knitting a large item such as a sweater and the yarn was pooling on one side and not the other and the pattern was more dressy than casual, I would want it to match somewhat. I've had some interesting pooling done in the wrong spots.

So my answer is now....it depends on style, colors, and the item.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Things that don't match make me crazy. When I knit socks with variegated yarn, I do my best to make them match, but it still doesn't work out just right. I tell myself it's OK and it doesn't have to match, but it still bothers me. That's why I don't use variegated yarn for sweaters.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Jessica Jean is bringing us out of the closet! All of us abnormal normals. I once had an engine stand, used to hold car engines while being worked on, in my livingroom for a couple of weeks. Yes, I live in a household of men, and no, it didn't bother them. Fortunately, it didn't have an engine on it and it was new so hadn't gotten greasy yet. I thought about using it as a quilt rack.

As to varigated yarn, it is varigated so isn't supposed to line up.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

I think I am you


Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


 ;-)


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I match socks because they are more pleasing to me that way. If the colors are a random mix, I can tolerate them but my preference is matching. Incidentally socks are about the only things in my home that match.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Have never had any luck trying to match the colors. I like the uniqueness of the yarn right off the skein.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Not really. I use it for afghans or hoodies and am not worried if it matches. Now if it was stripping yarn where it has to be matched which I avoid at all costs if possible then yes. I do try to match.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it depends on if its variegated yarn or self striping yarn. I don't think I would do a sweater in variegated yarn but I would in self striping and in that case yes the strips would have to match up.... I love the 'Permissible Freedom' that non-matching socks gives.. they are all over the place for a pretty penny too... so if my socks don't match then they are just more expensive then the carefully matched ones..LOL 

Variegated yarns are not meant to match up anywhere so its not a problem...


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

One of my pet peeves is unmatched plaids I have not made verigated socks jet so I don't know how I feel about that, I am sure I will try to match I like every thing to match hubby used to complain when we were first married because everything had to match like a lamp had to have a match on the other side of the sofa, he thought it looked to square and most of the time he won


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Move over. You are not alone in this. Matches me fairly well.LOL


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

AmyKnits wrote:
I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... Again, let me admit freely that I have some "issues"! Lol

The first step is admitting it, right?! My name is Amy and I compulsively match my knitting and organize my cupboards and closets! A place for everything and everything in its place.... 

Next I have to write you all letters...... Lol


No need to write to me because then I would have to find a place to file it that was perfect...lol! ... Jo


Jodie78

And the second step is being able to laugh at yourself. You guys are great!!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I love to knit with varigated yarns. It is interesting to see where the colors fall -- the difference in keeping me going on a project rather than nodding off.


----------



## Carly SK (Jan 5, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Occasionally is my answer but I'm trying to let it go. When knitting baby items in variagated I choose a toning solid for ribs to tie everything in.


I love this!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Jessica Jean - you wrote my lifestyle to the letter. Are you sure you haven't been to my house? My DH is an electrician and works out of the house. He also leaves his tools etc, where he comes in the door of the kitchen. I am much the same - until we have company and then we both scramble to pick up. I now have a Circular Sock Machine and it is not upstairs in my craft room but right smack in the corner of my dining room where I can knit a sock when the mood strikes. Thanks for the humor in your message. Life is too short and I'd rather be doing my hobbies than chasing dust bunnies. As for matching variegated socks - I like to match them.


----------



## Carly SK (Jan 5, 2013)

South Africa said:


> I'm with you on this one. Socks are one thing, it's actually quite fun to have weird, funky socks but a sweater is something else. The fronts of the sweater should match.


I am with both of you on this one.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

Haven't done a lot with verigated yarn, but I am currently working on a circular spiral type and as I end one skein I look for the next that begins with a continuation of the sequence. So far, so good, but not sure how it will be when I get to the last skein. Also have a lacy scarf going in alpaca silk and when knit as pattern stated the colors were pooling so it looked pink on one side and green on the other when there are really about 6 colors in the yarn. Not really a striping yarn, but lots of quick changes. So, I took it out and began again with one less repeat which gave a more pleasing distribution that did not obscure the other colors. I guess now the scarf has the same color effect as the ball did which is what caught my eye in the first place. I ALSO have a baby cardigan in the works - a DROPS pattern which knits two halves which will be seamed together. The 5 skeins of yarn are supposedly the same dyelot, but if they were any different I would insist they weren't! So, with that, the best I think I can do is try to not have super abrupt color changes (the colors sort of fade in and out from very light to very dark). I have already resigned myself to the fact that the two sides will not mirror each other in terms of where the color falls. The fronts are mitered, so I think that will help. It isn't like horizontal stripes will be mismatched. If that were the case, I think it might bug me! So, having said all that, I might be a matcher, but at the same time, I could probably talk myself into letting the matching thing go. But it would have to be a pre-decision!

P.S. In terms of my house, I am an OCD wannabe, but I never quite get there!


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I mostly knit toys so matching is not critical, but I do make an effort to have arms and legs close to a match if using variegated yarns. I fall between AmyKnits and Jessica-Jean on the organizational continuum, but I'm a whole lot closer to Jessica-Jean . Housework while necessary from time to time doesn't rate high on my to do list. People and critters always come first and knitting second or third. I sometimes think it would be really nice to be more organized, but only if someone else would do it, lol.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! I knit a sock yarn sweater with two different variegated yarns held together....I haven't sewn it yet...but I love the colors!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Nope, it's part of the uniqueness of the garment. Besides, if someone is pulling up my families' socks to check out the pattern, they need to get a life!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

I also try to make on circulars so body is same and start sleeves at same color pattern but have had to join a yarn matching the color and found that skein had been run through the dyes at different speeds or something and didn't match but had let it go as I was out of yarn and time. Probably only noticeable to me but of course I felt I had to point it out and explain. lol


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... Again, let me admit freely that I have some "issues"! Lol
> 
> The first step is admitting it, right?! My name is Amy and I compulsively match my knitting and organize my cupboards and closets! A place for everything and everything in its place....
> 
> Next I have to write you all letters...... Lol


Can you come to my house?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks to JJ for solving my life's greatest question. I used to do spool knitting as a kid and bought the yarn at the dime store. I have been trying to remember the name and would love to have it again. Now I can get some. I hope it is like the original.

Do not clean! It is like the myth of Sisyphus. Why bother? Dust is more powerful than we are and for old age pensioners, sticky floors will keep us from falling. My one cleaning tip - open up all your windows and the cat hairs will form tumbleweed balls eventually which you can just pick up easily. Housekeeping done by nature.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


Jessica Jean, The DSM would not include you because you are so wonderfully productive, happy and peaceful in your life. Who was that movie legend from way back who, as visitors entered her home, would say..."Paaahdon my dust!" My grandmother, whose house was immaculate and perfectly organized, enjoyed saying (for unknown reasons), "Don't disturb the dust! It protects the furniture."


----------



## Phyllinda (Aug 8, 2013)

Who made the rule that things have to match? Lets shoot him/her.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

cabbagehome said:


> Can you come to my house?


If I had a dime every time I was asked that one! I once had a friend who asked me to "teach" her! I soon realized that this type of "disorder" can't be taught, it just is.

Funny... I don't stress over cleaning or sacrifice anything else, I am just super organized with my time as well.

Just as I wouldn't consider leaving the house without tidying up quickly, I wouldn't consider knitting two socks that didn't match. It just IS.

SQM.... My now Honor Student, President's list, engineering student son said to me when he was about 8 years old..... "Why do you clean when it is just going to get dirty again"?!

Now, I have finally realized why Jessica-Jean and I get along so well..... opposites attract! My best friend operates in a state of constant chaos... and she does it well!

I AM realistic. I have one son who is "staying home" and going to a local college. I am pretty proud of the fact that I "gave" him the seldom used formal living room. We have a huge family room and a rec. room, so it has never gotten use. I put a TV in the armoire, his xbox is there and we now call it Collin's "dorm room". My brand new curtains are strewn up and flung over the rod (the xbox NEEDS light), the dogs keep him company by sitting on the sofa and slobbering all over it. When his friends come to "hang" out with him I have noticed that they have been using my rug as a napkin when eating pizza in there. There are two distinct rings in my cherry coffee table that I guess I could try and remove, but why bother..... It's a dorm room now!

When it comes to someone I love... my rigidity goes out the window! THAT is why I can't wait to be a Grandma.... although I realize it is far off in the future!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... Again, let me admit freely that I have some "issues"! Lol
> 
> The first step is admitting it, right?! My name is Amy and I compulsively match my knitting and organize my cupboards and closets! A place for everything and everything in its place....
> 
> Next I have to write you all letters...... Lol


My Hubby didn't think there were two people in the world who could be so much the same lol!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> Make socks match perfectly...or fronts on a sweater.
> 
> I don't mind if they don't stripe perfectly.... :thumbup:


Socks - I don't much care. BUT - are you talking now about a true "variegated" yarn, or a "self striping" or "self patterning" yarn? I've seen pictures with patterns that "showcase" a particular self-patterning yarn, of cardigans, and the patterns don't match up on the fronts. I don't like that look at all, myself. If I were to ever use that type of yarn/pattern, I would take the time to match the fronts.

Variegated yarns - they likely won't match no matter what you do with them.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


Substitute dog hair in lieu of cat hair and I am right with you. As for laundry- I dont mind washing and drying - run loads while I knit -but folding and hanging up is another matter altogether! And I would rather be hung naked from the town clock than iron!


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I do my best to have my socks to match, but not very organized. I have craft room but most of my WIP ends up on my kitchen table. And thiers no room to eat on it.


----------



## DMS (Apr 21, 2012)

When I knit gift socks for someone I match the pattern for the first pair of socks and then if I ever knit them a second pair it's more a case of wysiwyg. For myself they are all wysiwyg, I love variegated yarns.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... Again, let me admit freely that I have some "issues"! Lol
> 
> The first step is admitting it, right?! My name is Amy and I compulsively match my knitting and organize my cupboards and closets! A place for everything and everything in its place....
> 
> Next I have to write you all letters...... Lol


Please come to MY house and organize away!


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I try to make things match--even if it's a scarf, I will try to join at the same point in the striping pattern that I left of on when running out of yarn. It just makes for a nicer looking end result, I think.

Karen


----------



## RueClerk (Mar 1, 2013)

I consider variegated yarns to be different than self striping or self patterned yarns, variegated yarns are fairly random and almost impossible to match. However, I try to match self striping and patterning yarns on sleeves and socks. I try to knit in the round the body of a sweater and then both front and back are about the same. I would try to match anything in pairs, like sleeves, collars, plackets, necklines.

And Jessica-Jean,I have followed your method of homemaking to the letter. I do have a place for everything, I just don't put it back where it belongs.


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

Can you come to my house??????????????? Please please please.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why fight the nature of the variegated yarn?! All I want is to see the pretty colours changing as I'm stitching. If anything matches or pools, so be it.


I agree. Its nice to be surprised.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Are you my long lost twin sister?



AmyKnits said:


> I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... Again, let me admit freely that I have some "issues"! Lol
> 
> The first step is admitting it, right?! My name is Amy and I compulsively match my knitting and organize my cupboards and closets! A place for everything and everything in its place....
> 
> Next I have to write you all letters...... Lol


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


As long as we are confessing, I will confess that I hide things that are just kind of standing around. I open a door or cabinet and shove the thing in the back.

Can I blame it on my DH? He leaves magazines, pens, things from the past, his Ipad, his glasses, etc. all over the place. Don't tell me to get something for him to put these tchoh-cees in. I have and he always seems to miss them.

So after 50 years of marriage, I find myself living like Jessica-Jean. But I am also somewhat like Amy. After 
it really starts annoying me the "junk" goes into the cabinets.

BTW, I really don't mind if the colors don't match.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I match. I try to match the skeins of hand dyed yarn before purchasing and use two balls alternately to blend the colors. If I know the yarn is going to stripe I try to do a top down sweater construction so the stripes line up perfectly. If the project is seamed, I will pull the color to match the front panels to the back and to each other. I want my projects to look hand knit, not "home-made". I don't know if it's OCD or just trying to be a perfectionest. I do find it upsetting if things don't line up.


----------



## elmobird2 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am in the process of matching the rows on a cardigan I am making now. I started the back first as per the instructions...finished it & moved on to the fronts only to realize that if I continued with the yarn as with the back that the front rows would be much wider then the back. Couldn't have that so I am measuring & pulling out yarn to match the rows on the back....am doing this for the sleeves too. What started out as a simple cardigan is turning into a "never again" with this type of yarn. It will look great when done...I hope...but I won't be using variegated yarn for a cardigan again!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

I definitely try to make everything line up if it has a pattern. I have been thinking about how OCD I really am after I was going through all my knitting and spinning things and noticed that i have to have a container or something to hold all the things. They just can't be just laying around but they have to be in something and this includes all the other things in the house. If things are just laying around it makes me anxious.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't try to make variegated yarns match. I like the serendipity of how they turn out without any outside help from me.

Hazel


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I am in the same boat with AmyKnits, and my problem with her is she doesn't put her oar into the water nice and smooth she splashes all over the place. Seriously, I would have to have my stripes matching and it would bother me if they didn't. I probably would rip it all out and trash it. A sane person would just trash it and not exert themselves with the ripping but I have to really hurt it.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why fight the nature of the variegated yarn?! All I want is to see the pretty colours changing as I'm stitching. If anything matches or pools, so be it.


I am knitting a pair of socks two at a time toe up. Variegated yarn. I started one pulling the yarn from the outside, the other, same skein, pulled from the inside. I have one brownish sock, one greenish sock pretty much. I thought they might eventually catch up and mirror each other but so far no. I am at the heel gusset. There are occasionally flecks of the other but really tiny flecks.

I may have enough yarn to make a third one that I am hoping will combine the colors a bit but if not, that's okay. I like them!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Knitting is a peaceful meditation for me. Even thinking about matching variegated yarn gives me the hives. So, no. Never, not even once. But I'm really not a matchy matchy girl.

Jessica-Jean - my first yarn purchase was RH Mexicana too! The colors were so bright and lovely and tickled this little girl's heart.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> I try to match because it bothers me too much if it dosen't.


Me too!


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

Dull women have immaculate homes -- I have never been accused of being dull!



Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

AuntKnitty said:


> Knitting is a peaceful meditation for me. Even thinking about matching variegated yarn gives me the hives. So, no. Never, not even once. But I'm really not a matchy matchy girl.
> 
> Jessica-Jean - my first yarn purchase was RH Mexicana too! The colors were so bright and lovely and tickled this little girl's heart.


It's amazing to me how differently we all look at things. Auntknitty above says it gives
her hives thinking about matchig colours-I would get hives if I didn't match colors. How can we reach a happy medium?


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why fight the nature of the variegated yarn?! All I want is to see the pretty colours changing as I'm stitching. If anything matches or pools, so be it.


My sentiments exactly


----------



## lanzra (Aug 26, 2013)

Can you come live in my house. I am not organized. I let things fall where they may. I wouldn't know how to match. I just knit one of the waistcoats in Sirdar's Crofter book and it doesn't match at all but it does look beautiful. I knit it with Inspiration yarn. I would loose my mind if I tried to match (too many shades and colour changes.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

zbangel said:


> Haven't done a lot with verigated yarn, but I am currently working on a circular spiral type and as I end one skein I look for the next that begins with a continuation of the sequence. So far, so good, but not sure how it will be when I get to the last skein...
> 
> P.S. In terms of my house, I am an OCD wannabe, but I never quite get there!


zbangel: I was making some fingerless gloves with Lion Brand Tweed Stripes yarn. I wanted the turquoise color to be in approximately the same place on each one. The beginning of the skein did not seem to match the beginning of the first glove, so I unwound the yarn and was able to start with the opposite end. That end matched much better.

I'm in full agreement with your P.S. 
:-D


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

PapillonThreads said:


> Make socks match perfectly...or fronts on a sweater.
> 
> I don't mind if they don't stripe perfectly.... :thumbup:


I usually try to match the socks...but sometimes the yarn just has a mind of its own...then it is fraternal twins...OK by me.
Sweaters are a different story. Have knit just one sweater with variegated yarn... it was a pull over... would never do one with two pieces for the front
Jane


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


Jessica Jean you just made my day. sooooo happy I'm not the only person that works like that. As long as I can find my stuff that's fine, the rest can just look around where they left it !!!!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

South Africa said:


> Oh yay! Someone else who lives like we do. I thought we were strange but I see now that there are more of us out there.


Many more than care to admit to it .. LOL


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

When I am running around doing my volunteer work no one can see my mismatched socks and they certainly don't bother me. Love knitting them no time for matching.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I match. It bothers me if i don't!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> If I had a dime every time I was asked that one! I once had a friend who asked me to "teach" her! I soon realized that this type of "disorder" can't be taught, it just is.
> 
> Funny... I don't stress over cleaning or sacrifice anything else, I am just super organized with my time as well.
> 
> ...


Ha, I was actually thinking something along the "can you come over to my house" line, too...  
Usually, it's not too bad. I've been teaching my husband the value of a clean house. Some time living with me & then going to his friends' apartments pretty much did that all by itself. No matter what I do, I can't convince him to make the bed, though. The school year has started, though, and things have gone a little downhill. I have two days a week where I leave the house at 7am & don't return until 10:45pm or 9:45pm (I have three teaching/tutoring jobs... it is the way it is) & I've had to accept that he won't make the bed on those days. However, I came home last Thurs. to find that he had run several loads through the washer & dryer & had ironed all but 6 items! Best. Husband. Ever. (Not to brag). He still gives me a funny look when I insist on cleaning whenever we have company... he then points out that it's the D&D group & none of them give a rat's... behind... about how clean our place is. He's got a point... I've been to their apartments... but still, *I* care. He just shakes his head, calls me crazy, and starts vacuuming (Seriously - I am soooo lucky). 
We've got a cat. I have two responses to cat hair: "Oh no, there's cat hair everywhere, gotta clean it up!" & "Oh dear, there's cat hair everywhere... but why bother? Merrill is just going to shed some more." I'm with you, AmyKnits... when it comes to loved ones, no matter how much you'd love to have a spotless house, sometimes you just have to go with the flow...  
But, seriously, do you charge by the hour?


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

I have messy closets and a messy stash, but the house is neat and clean - that inconsistency explains why I love variegated and self striping yarn, but I go ballistic when I'm knitting with a self striping yarn and suddenly find a knot where they have joined another color that does not belong there, and I have to reel out the yarn until I find a spot that matches where I left off. In other words, I'm not a total fanatic about neatness, but I like my self striping yarn to match. Why do they do that though - join another color where it doesn't belong? To save money, I suppose.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... Again, let me admit freely that I have some "issues"! Lol
> 
> The first step is admitting it, right?! My name is Amy and I compulsively match my knitting and organize my cupboards and closets! A place for everything and everything in its place....
> 
> Next I have to write you all letters...... Lol


Amy, I'm right there with you! LOL


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> The first step is admitting it, right?! My name is Amy and I compulsively match my knitting and organize my cupboards and closets! A place for everything and everything in its place....


One time when there was a remodel going on in the house & everything crafty was unavailable, I spent my time organizing my extensive collection of hardware by item and, er, by size! All my nails, nuts, bolts & screws are STILL organized that way... one, I don't want to get the insane idea to do it _again_, and two, it's been simple to keep it organized once I got it all there.

Unfortunately for me, the remodel was done before the organizing was finished, so it turned from "organizational fun" to HARD WORK!!!!!

:shock:


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

My ocd dictates that I get as many color pools as possible. Hopefully no 2 are quite the same.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> Make socks match perfectly...or fronts on a sweater.
> 
> I don't mind if they don't stripe perfectly.... :thumbup:


Since Amy was kind enough to share her knowledge of matching variegated yarn socks I have decided to use her method of matching up my yarn stripes for socks.
At this time I'm proud of myself that I took on this challenge and have come very close to matching my recently finished pair of socks. 
As time goes on If I decide to have mismatched socks or perfectly matched socks I now can have both. 
The best of both worlds as I see it. jmo


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Like AmyKnits, I often use the mantra A place for everything and everything in its place, just because it makes life easier (and I confess to lining up the bottoms of towels hanging in the bathroom and other slightly compulsive habits) BUT I love variegated yarn and don't want symmetry to rule. I like a clean and tidy house (not too tidy though, let's be a bit free and easy)but multi-coloured yarn is such fun I wouldn't want to make it conform to any neat and tidy ways, just go with the flow.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

mogenorth---Having worked in a child psych testing center as office manager, your reply is really funny! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

South Africa said:


> Oh yay! Someone else who lives like we do. I thought we were strange but I see now that there are more of us out there.


you can count on one more!!!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why fight the nature of the variegated yarn?! All I want is to see the pretty colours changing as I'm stitching. If anything matches or pools, so be it.


I thought that was the point!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

love to knit said:


> I do my best to have my socks to match, but not very organized. I have craft room but most of my WIP ends up on my kitchen table. And thiers no room to eat on it.


your table and my table must be twins. have to eat sometimes on t.v . trays,especially if putting something together,it is just the right height so my back won't hurt.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

I like the stripes to match on socks, but close is acceptable. Sweater fronts need to match.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I do the best I can but don't lose sleep over it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> ... I've had some interesting pooling done in the wrong spots....


A few years ago, I bought a hand-knit sweater with the intention of ripping it out. It has some splotches that - at first glance - looked as though bleach had been splashed on it. Once I got it home and studied the yarn more closely, I saw that the 'bleach splotches' were only an unfortunate pooling of the lightest bits of yarn! Since I like the sweater, despite the sleeves being more fit for an orangutan than even my 6' wingspan, I haven't ripped and I do wear it. Maybe someday I'll clip off the excess length on the sleeves. Maybe. Someday.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Variegated yarn is not like self striping or self patterning yarns. I've never tried matching it. Usually use variegated yarn for kid's sweaters and jackets. The wilder the better!


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

I like socks that match. I also like socks that don't match. Sweater fronts should match. Actually I have been trying all my life to become more OCD! I tend to be more haphazard than organized. I love clean organized cupboards and closets but get terribly bored trying to keep them that way. Right now I am knitting a "Scrap-ghan" made from lots of different variegated and solid sock yarns that are left over from the many socks I have made. I am holding two strands of two different yarns together and making mitered squares. It is a very interesting project for me cause I get to change yarn combos in each square and putting two different variegated yarns together produces some interesting and sometimes beautiful effects. I will post a picture or two when I complete this project. It is a haphazard yet organized undertaking


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i saw a knitted vest in a store a long while back. one front was done in a nice dull green,the other side was a dark wine, the back was a deep,dull blue. it looked very nice. i am NOT a matchy,neat person. i try, but things that are more important get in the way. things i wear co-ordinate,am clean,(took a bath yesterday),and can carry a decent conversation. but a compulsive neatnick i am not. varigated(ombre?) goes its own way. self-stripping, I like the way it does its own thing.


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

I try to match especially stripes, but if Im Unsuccessful I sometimes just give up. It always bothers me however.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why fight the nature of the variegated yarn?! All I want is to see the pretty colours changing as I'm stitching. If anything matches or pools, so be it.


Amen!


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!! I like your style, here the floors get swept and the carpets vacuumed every day because the pups roll on the "wintery-dead" (my word) lawn, come inside and leave a "carpet" of dead grass behind them. But washing day doesn't have to be Monday...........I'll do the washing when I feel like it or when the washing-bin spills over, and I am not very much organized!!!!!! Although, when on holiday, the washing comes home clean everytime..... 

I like Chunky Yarn with big needles and cable patterns, if I ever decide to knit.


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> DSM-IV-TR: No Axis I clinical disorder; no Axis II personality disorder; no Axis III medical disorder; No Axis IV social factors contributing to Axis I or Axis II disorders; Axis V - GAF =100. no treatment required...carry on!
> 
> Welcome to the wonderful world of "normal"


That explains my dilemma.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Trying to match variegated yarns seems to me to defeat the whole notion of variegated.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Love the fraternal twins, super description.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks to JJ for solving my life's greatest question. I used to do spool knitting as a kid and bought the yarn at the dime store. I have been trying to remember the name and would love to have it again. Now I can get some. I hope it is like the original.
> 
> Do not clean! It is like the myth of Sisyphus. Why bother? Dust is more powerful than we are and for old age pensioners, sticky floors will keep us from falling. My one cleaning tip - open up all your windows and the cat hairs will form tumbleweed balls eventually which you can just pick up easily. Housekeeping done by nature.


You're welcome!
I love that I'm not alone in my attitude towards neverending fur! 
I love the idea of sticky floors being safer for elders! Gotta let the floors go!
Opening windows to let the breezes do their part ... is not really an option once heating season begins, but the cats make enough breezes as they run about to get the same effect!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Lets not confuse variegated yarns ans self striped yarns. To knit socks of self striped yarn it takes only a little more effort/technique to get them to match and I like the results better. Variegated yarns.....I'm a born tightwad child of the depression and I hate to chop off yards of yarn trying to get a match when maybe the original design effect was the pools of color swirling here and there. Go with the flow. My house is organized to may standards, and clean to meet my standards and not some Good Housekeeping edict. healthier that way.
Joan 8060


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... Again, let me admit freely that I have some "issues"! Lol
> 
> The first step is admitting it, right?! My name is Amy and I compulsively match my knitting and organize my cupboards and closets! A place for everything and everything in its place....
> 
> Next I have to write you all letters...... Lol


Oh AmyKnits -- I need you to come over to my house. I could put you to work immediately. I need some of your OCD.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

If I see a space I have to fill it---until things start to fall off! Does anyone have a name for that??


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


You are a member of the club, like myself, who lives and works in a state of organised and creative chaos! But I bet you I can lay my hand on almost any thing I want because its usually in the place I used it last! Screwdriver, scissors, sellotape, broom (broom? what's that for?) etc etc.If things are tidy I cant find them. I'm the despair if my landlady because she's like Amy, a compulsive tidy-upper, and when she's been here it takes me a day or two to find the stuff she's tidied away. Dont get me wrong! She is a lovely lady and wants to be helpful, BUT! it drives me nuts. Even her husband calls her the rottweiler!

So, as long as the yarn looks pretty when its knitted, I dont care if the fronts match! Its a design feature!

Madkiwi


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Seeing how the color pattern evolves is half the fun. I don't care if it "matches", and my craft room is a disorganized space. But it works for me.
Amy, you are so cute.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why fight the nature of the variegated yarn?! All I want is to see the pretty colours changing as I'm stitching. If anything matches or pools, so be it.


I'm with JJ. She always seems sensible to me.
Ellie


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, Amy - any time your OCD runs amok, come on over. I have cupboards and closets that could use you! LOL Anyway, I used to be concerned about those things, but as I get older I now realize that should I die tomorrow, no one is really going to care if my closets were in order and I can just imagine my kids having a field day throwing things out!


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

AmyKnits & Jessica-Jean...Thanks for some great laughs to lighten my day! I'm somewhere between the two of you--basically neat, organized, & into beauty of my environment, but lately, after decades, I am so "over" house & yard work. I don't want to be a slave to it forever, yet I want a clean & lovely place to live. So I am planning a huge life-simplification to a very small house in a different climate. Back to yarn--I love variegated for the amazing colors (it doesn't have to match exactly) & just as much love solid colors so I can focus on the patterns. I LOVE KNITTING SO MUCH! Not one person I know understands--only online knitting people.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

No, I just go with the hypnotic, every-changing colors. it's so nice not to have to control every segment of life :~). When I was young, I was sooooo perfectionistic. Now, I'm sooooo not.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Shamrock said:


> It hasn't developed into OCD but, I do like things to match.
> I keep my cupboards and closets organized. I'm somewhere between Amy and Jessica-Jean


:~D!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Amy, you are too cute. I match and am rather OCD. I do think socks are just as nice mismatched, I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

GroodleMom said:


> Substitute dog hair in lieu of cat hair and I am right with you. As for laundry- I dont mind washing and drying - run loads while I knit -but folding and hanging up is another matter altogether! And I would rather be hung naked from the town clock than iron!


Iron...that's that thing I didn't replace the last time someone (not me) knocked it on the cement floor in the basement, right? That must have been about 14 years ago. Now I'm puzzling about how to block some non-woolen knits without one and pondering whether I really want to spend all that yarn money on a new one. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Banty Hen (Feb 1, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


Oh, Jessica-Jean, do I identify with you! Same situation here! :thumbup: The older I get, the more I HATE to do housework. I only do laundry when I absolutely have to because my DH is out of underwear. Then the ironing piles up for WEEKS, until it takes me hours and hours to do it all. Vacuuming? Bah!

Banty Hen


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

calisuzi said:


> Trying to match variegated yarns seems to me to defeat the whole notion of variegated.


Totally agree.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

PapillonThreads said:


> Make socks match perfectly...or fronts on a sweater.
> 
> I don't mind if they don't stripe perfectly.... :thumbup:


I do not because I love variegated & self striping yarns for the variety of color.


----------



## Fibrequeen (Feb 17, 2013)

I love Amy's and Jessica Jean's comments, I would say I am somewhere in the middle, I love to see how the variegated yarns develop and I also look at the fact that no 2 snowflakes are alike so I can't expect my yarn to be


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

A lot of what has to match depends on the pattern in the yarn. Sweater fronts mostly have to match. Socks don't. Overall, I like congruence, balance and regularity. If I alternate color stripes with, black stripes, the black stripes have to match and the other colors can vary. When there are only self-stripes, they really need to match except on socks.


----------



## blodyn siwgwr (Sep 13, 2012)

you could be my twin!!!!!! have to match.My family tell me I have OCD too!!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

A lot of what has to match depends on the pattern in the yarn. Sweater fronts mostly have to match. Socks don't. Overall, I like congruence, balance and regularity. If I alternate color stripes with, black stripes, the black stripes have to match and the other colors can vary. When there are only self-stripes, they really need to match except on socks.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I also like to make things match & am straightening yarn & leaving an index card on the outside of each plastic bin so I know what color, type & how many skeins are inside. Have to keep cards current to know exactly what I have. I am also from upstate NY - Saratoga Springs area. Where are you?
Nanette


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why fight the nature of the variegated yarn?! All I want is to see the pretty colours changing as I'm stitching. If anything matches or pools, so be it.


I thought the whole idea of varigated yarn is it does its own thing. I agree with you Jessica, so be it. You want perfection, stripe it yourself and you can match it to your hearts content.lol


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I have only don't that one time and it worked out well, normally I don't care just crochet onward on lap robes it really is not that important that things match.


----------



## Ruth on the GA coast (Jan 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean...are you my long lost twin?? You sound just like me. I call my husband Pigpen cause dirt just seems fo fall off him everywhere he goes!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Actually, I'm not a competitive person. On the lack of organization, though, I'd bet that you have nothing on me. LOL



Jessica-Jean said:


> Laundry gets done ... when Himself complains of a lack of skivvies or shirts.
> 
> 
> > That's how I used to do it, too!!
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vannavanna said:


> If I see a space I have to fill it---until things start to fall off! Does anyone have a name for that??


I'd like to know the answer to your question. There's hardly a square inch of level space in the house that hasn't a pile of _something_ atop it. The kitchen _has_ counter space ... somewhere under the assorted stuff that's on it. There's a huge (8'x5') dining room table, at which only one person at a time can sit to eat, and that's only because the computer is there and you need a mouse-pad's space clear to use it! Want to sit in a chair? First it must be liberated of _its_ pile! No piles on the bed - ever. Small blessing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Iron...that's that thing I didn't replace the last time someone (not me) knocked it on the cement floor in the basement, right? That must have been about 14 years ago. Now I'm puzzling about how to block some non-woolen knits without one and pondering whether I really want to spend all that yarn money on a new one. Decisions, decisions.


If we were nearer, I'd give you mine! I have two and they're in nearly-new condition. One dry and one steam. Ironing is not something I spend time on - ever.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Variegated yarns are _variegated_. They are _intended_ to not-match. Forcing them to match is like wearing 2 right shoes. It ain't supposed to be that way.

Organization is putting things the way they should be. 
Disorganization is putting things the way they should not be.

Forcing the colors of Variegated yarns to (shudder)"match" is Disorganization.

Free yourself from the compulsion!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Banty Hen said:


> ... the ironing piles up for WEEKS, ...


When we moved in together, my darling wore _only_ long-sleeved, white, cotton shirts. He expected me to iron them. I willingly washed them, dried them, and then collected them in a large black garbage bag for eventual ironing. When he ran out of shirts, we bought more - but _those_ were poly-cotton blends that look ironed if whipped out of the dryer nearly dry and hung to finish drying. That bag of shirts to iron? Eventually was thrown away.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If we were nearer, I'd give you mine! I have two and they're in nearly-new condition. One dry and one steam. Ironing is not something I spend time on - ever.


Oh, no, I wouldn't dream of it even if we were nearer :~D! I think I stopped ironing when I stopped sewing mine and my son's clothing around 1970 or so. The iron that got dumped on the floor was brand new; I took it as a mystical sign that I really shouldn't begin ironing again (since no human ever owned up to it). Or sewing. Or any number of other domestic chores.....


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

What's ironing? I understand irony, but not ironing.
Ellie


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why fight the nature of the variegated yarn?! All I want is to see the pretty colours changing as I'm stitching. If anything matches or pools, so be it.


Same here :thumbup:


----------



## Karren42 (Feb 19, 2013)

scottishlass said:


> I am in between Amy and Jessica-Jean Somedays it gets a wee bit messy and I go on a tirade of tidying and cleaning other days its up for grabs..................Just normal for me


I'm like that also. LOL


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

When I'm making garments I cast on all the stitches for fronts and back and knit to the armhole, that way the color changes. Then I find the color that I'm coming to in two different skeins for the fronts, and I knit the back. I use the skeins I've set aside to do the fronts, and do the same thing for the sleeves. As can be seen here, the stripes were thin when I was knitting around the body, but got thicker because the rows were shorter in the fronts and back.


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

Well I did a sweater in Bernat varigated/flower print yarn and yes I did try to make it match and also wasted so much yarn.......Goodness never again


----------



## mirium (May 14, 2013)

elmobird2 said:


> I am in the process of matching the rows on a cardigan I am making now. .... only to realize that if I continued with the yarn as with the back that the front rows would be much wider then the back.


I fretted about that the first few times, then I realized that no one was likely to see me from the front and the back at the same time! Although I admit to having ERD (Excessively Relaxed Disorder) about "design elements" that drive most knitters crazy.

One solution I've found (works for cardigans and pullovers) is to use a raglan pattern; knit the body and sleeves up to the armholes, then join them with markers between the pieces and make the same raglan decreases as I would if they were separate. I'll also knit the body in one piece before the armholes, same way (leave out selvage stitches if there are any), for the same reason. If the yarn has a long color change, it makes a thin-striped yoke; if it's a short color change, the difference is more subtle. And if the sleeves were knit in the round, only underarm seams to sew!

I'll usually start both sleeves at the same place in the colors so the first few rows of the cuffs match, and let nature take its course from there.


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

Excellent tip. Thanks.....maybe in two weeks time I will post a pic of the sweater so you can see why it was so necessary to matchy match


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Iron...that's that thing I didn't replace the last time someone (not me) knocked it on the cement floor in the basement, right? That must have been about 14 years ago. Now I'm puzzling about how to block some non-woolen knits without one and pondering whether I really want to spend all that yarn money on a new one. Decisions, decisions.


OK, so a confession. I like to iron. It makes something look nice and the dust bunnies that run wild on my hardwood floors don't look so scary


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Jodie78 said:


> No need to write to me because then I would have to find a place to file it that was perfect...lol! ... Jo


Oh yes!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ChrisGV said:


> OK, so a confession. I like to iron. It makes something look nice and the dust bunnies that run wild on my hardwood floors don't look so scary


When I was young, I used to love to iron. Then I developed three types of arthritis and standing that long wiped me out, so I "unloved" it in a hurry :~).


----------



## Quirky (Aug 14, 2013)

Very funny Jessica jean on the axis chart. Your post is so true for many of us I always wished I could be as organized as you Amy. It comes in drips and drabs for me. This is why I love this site. We all can relate!


----------



## Quirky (Aug 14, 2013)

Very funny Jessica jean on the axis chart. Your post is so true for many of us I always wished I could be as organized as you Amy. It comes in drips and drabs for me. This is why I love this site. We all can relate!


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


I love you!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


Jessica-jean. We could be sisters, Except my dh is very neat. After 37'yrs we accommodate each others idiosyncrasies!


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

If I want stripes to match perfectly, I use a variety of colored yarns (like about 10 at a time) in little balls sitting next to me on the couch in the way of hubby and his nespaper reaading. If I am using self-striping yarn, I just let it do its own thing. I love to knit shawls with a bit of this color, then an line of that color. I follow the teachings of Laura Militzer Bryant, her articles and books. Before that, when I started spinning and knitting in 1986, I was totally and completely immersed in Kaffe Fassett and all his color work instead of fancy stitches. I tried to make one of his quilts and it has been a mammoth, I call it The Beast, taking over 3 years for me to have the patience just to get the top done much less get it quilted and finished. He has thousands of people working for him who do all his dirtywork, he just has to come up with ideas and tell them what to do. I do not have that luxury. It is just me. Hubby thought I should hire 90 yr old woman to cut out little quilt pieces for me... but she up and died.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't make socks, but for sweaters - no, I don't at all care if they match or not... or if I do, I prefer them not to.


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

SAMkewel and others wrote about ironing. I did uncover the ironing board briefly a few weeks ago, in the midst of my quilting. However I needed the storage space again and quickly covered it with boxes and craft trays before I used it. I thought about setting up an ironing board at my grandmother's empty house across town, where the furnace does not work. I could just go use the hot iron in the winter. 
I got royally bitched out by one daughter's mother in law to be (and now has been, got rid of her quick)... because my daughter did not know which end of an iron to use. I immediately told Mother Mary (her name is Mary) as I call her behind her back...that I got rid of anything that had to be ironed years and years ago. then when her son was in the hospital nearly dying with kidney failure I saw that she only wears little old blouses which have to be carefully ironed... she looked old fashioned to me. I used to stand around ironing in my younger days, I even had people iron my hair in the sixties so it would be straight, like a broom or a witch... 
With my quilting, I finger press everything very carefully as I sew. I take very good care of my fabrics and carefully fold them The shirts I buy at Good Will and the Scrubs which I cut up for fabric... are permanent press. I do have a tiny clover iron but I do not even use that. I saw that Joanne Fabrics has a little iron about three inches long and I thought about that but I said naw... if the big irons sit around, then so would that... I won't waste the money. 
I remember my aunt visiting my apartment in the seventies in east Lansing, Mich. and saying "That is my ironing board. What else do you have of mine?" I wish I had shoved it right into her car and sent it home with her. but I needed it to iron my white hospital uniforms I wore as a dietitian. She is dead and gone now and my sister got all her possessions but left behind an ironing board or two. My brother abandoned an iron or two I am well equipped but still do not iron.


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why fight the nature of the variegated yarn?! All I want is to see the pretty colours changing as I'm stitching. If anything matches or pools, so be it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Talking about variegated yarn ... Have you seen what _can_ happen by way of pooling? If not, take a gander: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-199172-1.html


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'd like to know the answer to your question. There's hardly a square inch of level space in the house that hasn't a pile of _something_ atop it. The kitchen _has_ counter space ... somewhere under the assorted stuff that's on it. There's a huge (8'x5') dining room table, at which only one person at a time can sit to eat, and that's only because the computer is there and you need a mouse-pad's space clear to use it! Want to sit in a chair? First it must be liberated of _its_ pile! No piles on the bed - ever. Small blessing!


RIGHT ON !!!!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

It seems that we all have something in common - love of knitting/crocheting, and in the end it doesn't matter whether or not we are organized; or if we love to iron, or if our ironing board is used as a "shelf" (which mine is most of the time). What matters is that we are all in this together, helping each other, respecting each other for who we are, and encouraging those trying to learn new things. I have received that encouragement and assistance and sometimes I asked what seemed dumb questions to me.
Thank you all for being here.


----------



## KathywithaK (Jan 28, 2013)

Jessica-J, you are my kind of person, although I've not always been that way. It was the most freeing thing to give myself permission to let things go and be un-perfect. Now I do what I want, when I want, unless company is coming! Also, the best thing I've gained with age/maturity is learning to laugh at myself. It is so freeing.


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

This is my favorite ironing board story, and it is true. I knew a man whose mother had died, and she specifically left him, among other things, her old ironing board, which had layers of covers on it. He thought this was very strange, didn't want it, and gave it to his cleaner. A few years later his sister asked him how much was in the ironing board. When he asked her what she was talking about, she said, didn't you know? Mom used to slip money between the old covers, then she'd put a new cover on top. They had no idea whether anyone ever found the money, nor how much there was!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CALaura said:


> This is my favorite ironing board story, and it is true. I knew a man whose mother had died, and she specifically left him, among other things, her old ironing board, which had layers of covers on it. He thought this was very strange, didn't want it, and gave it to his cleaner. A few years later his sister asked him how much was in the ironing board. When he asked her what she was talking about, she said, didn't you know? Mom used to slip money between the old covers, then she'd put a new cover on top. They had no idea whether anyone ever found the money, nor how much there was!


 Oy! :shock: Just goes to show you that everything needs to be searched entirely before disposing of it! Improved communications between family members helps.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Talking about variegated yarn ... Have you seen what _can_ happen by way of pooling? If not, take a gander: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-199172-1.html


Yes, and it's fantastic. I should be so lucky!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Hipoldfarmgirl said:


> SAMkewel and others wrote about ironing. I did uncover the ironing board briefly a few weeks ago, in the midst of my quilting. However I needed the storage space again and quickly covered it with boxes and craft trays before I used it. I thought about setting up an ironing board at my grandmother's empty house across town, where the furnace does not work. I could just go use the hot iron in the winter.
> I got royally bitched out by one daughter's mother in law to be (and now has been, got rid of her quick)... because my daughter did not know which end of an iron to use. I immediately told Mother Mary (her name is Mary) as I call her behind her back...that I got rid of anything that had to be ironed years and years ago. then when her son was in the hospital nearly dying with kidney failure I saw that she only wears little old blouses which have to be carefully ironed... she looked old fashioned to me. I used to stand around ironing in my younger days, I even had people iron my hair in the sixties so it would be straight, like a broom or a witch...
> With my quilting, I finger press everything very carefully as I sew. I take very good care of my fabrics and carefully fold them The shirts I buy at Good Will and the Scrubs which I cut up for fabric... are permanent press. I do have a tiny clover iron but I do not even use that. I saw that Joanne Fabrics has a little iron about three inches long and I thought about that but I said naw... if the big irons sit around, then so would that... I won't waste the money.
> I remember my aunt visiting my apartment in the seventies in east Lansing, Mich. and saying "That is my ironing board. What else do you have of mine?" I wish I had shoved it right into her car and sent it home with her. but I needed it to iron my white hospital uniforms I wore as a dietitian. She is dead and gone now and my sister got all her possessions but left behind an ironing board or two. My brother abandoned an iron or two I am well equipped but still do not iron.


As devoted to ironing as I once, I always drew the line at my hair, which is very thick and quite curly. Before I left home at 17, I was forbidden to wear it either long or short. When I finally did cut it quite short, after I had been living on my own for a few years, my mother informed me I looked like a pinhead. She was a real sweet lady (not). I have a larger-than-usual head, so I begged to differ. She was even more horrified when I let it grow half-way down my back. My experience with curly hair is that it can be a lifelong battle, or I can simply let it do its thing, since it ultimately will anyway :~).


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I knitted a button down the front cardigan for a friend who had purchased gorgeous variegated silk yarn for the project. The pattern called for it to be knit in 5 pieces: back, fronts and sleeves. I really did try to do it that way. But I could not because I knew the stripes would not match, so I knit it as in a round on circular needles - cast on for the R front say 70 st, continuing with the same thread I cast on for the back say 120st, then cast on for the left front continuing with the same thread. Sweater was knitted in SS front to front thus keeping the stripes going. I steeked the armholes which again allowed the continuing if the stripes. I also knitted the sleeves in the round. You may wonder why I went to all this effort. I asked myself the same thing as I was planning the execution. I had to in order to be true to my sanity. I have sewn since I was a young child and took pride in matching stripes and plaids. No changing for knitting. The sweater was appreciated by my friend.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

CALaura said:


> When I'm making garments I cast on all the stitches for fronts and back and knit to the armhole, that way the color changes. Then I find the color that I'm coming to in two different skeins for the fronts, and I knit the back. I use the skeins I've set aside to do the fronts, and do the same thing for the sleeves. As can be seen here, the stripes were thin when I was knitting around the body, but got thicker because the rows were shorter in the fronts and back.


Remarkable. Can you explain in more detail?? Please????


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Jules934 said:


> Remarkable. Can you explain in more detail?? Please????


As you can see from this photo, I've cast on all the stitches required for the back and two fronts, then worked up to the armholes. You will have to add up the casts-on for each piece to be sure you get the correct number. Although it seems like a lot of knitting, it's the same work, just in a different order, and there won't be any side seams to be sewn.

When I reach armhole length, I put the stitches for each front on a holder and work on the back first. Because my yarn is still attached at that point, I can see exactly where the colors are. I take two skeins and pull bits out until the colors match to the bit I'm about to use for the back. I mark those two skeins so I know where to add that yarn for the front, to continue the colors upward.

The yarn I used for this bathrobe has a regular variegated pattern, so I could find the same place in each skein, to match them. When I was finished with each front, I used a three-needle bind off for the shoulders, and then started the sleeves (which I knit at the same time) with the yarn left over from the fronts. I hope this makes sense, as I just made it up as I went along.

In the end I did have to sew the sleeve underarm seams and then set them into the body of the garment, which was a bit of a pain.


----------



## CgD (Aug 1, 2013)

I have just spent some time reading all 12 (so far) pages of the "varigated" subject and all its permeations. Jeese, I love you guys! I laughed at so many of the replies, learned from several and was absolutely pleased to know that I fit somewhere in the middle of the spectrum of friends and am not alone wherever my organizational habits may lie (which tend to vary from day-to-day or even mood-to-mood). One of my favorites was the admission that I have a place for everything, but don't always put everything in its place. Of course, out of place means lost, maybe forever. I can't speak to much experience with varigated yarns, but socks, to my thinking, are fair game and often much more interesting when related, but not identical twins. BUT on the body stripes have to absolutely match, either knit or sewn or store-bought or I get twitchy. Thank you all again for time well spent and enjoyed. CgD


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

CALaura said:


> As you can see from this photo, I've cast on all the stitches required for the back and two fronts, then worked up to the armholes. You will have to add up the casts-on for each piece to be sure you get the correct number. Although it seems like a lot of knitting, it's the same work, just in a different order, and there won't be any side seams to be sewn.
> 
> When I reach armhole length, I put the stitches for each front on a holder and work on the back first. Because my yarn is still attached at that point, I can see exactly where the colors are. I take two skeins and pull bits out until the colors match to the bit I'm about to use for the back. I mark those two skeins so I know where to add that yarn for the front, to continue the colors upward.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Wonderful explanation.

I never had any idea that these yarns would "do" something like that. There's an earlier post where they are making a plaid-like pattern, and I've had almost-patterns show up in pot-holders, etc, but they would form for a few rows and then dissolve as I went along.

Thanks again --

Jules

PS -- Since you gave me that tip, heres one in return for eliminating seams. When working bottom up on sweaters, do the fronts and back to the underarm, then start he sleeves at the cuffs, circular.

Then I slip the "underarm bind-off stitches for the fronts, back and the sleeves to stitch holders.

Next, putting in 4 stitch markers where the seams would be, I work across a front, around a sleeve, across the back, around the other sleeve and across the other front. I like to keep the sleeves on the short circular for several rows until a bit above the where the seams join.

With the upper part on one long needle (or several shorter needles) I just knit away, doing the rest of the armhole decreases as they come up. It's one piece until the neck shaping interferes!

When it's a raglan, I do 2 or 4 stitches before and after the decrease markers to give a nice line. To keep the stitch count straight, I use stitches from the fronts, sleeves, and back for those "seamlines" .

The underarms are kitchenered and so are the shoulders. 3-needle bindoffs work too.


J


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... ...........................
> 
> I don't have OCD. I do, however, have CDO, which is similar, but the letters are all lined up like they should be.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Jules934 said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... ...........................
> ...


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

gramknits said:


> Oh yes, this is the story of my life! I always say, this isn't the way I want to be, it's just the way I am. (Got it from my dad who was an extremely organized person.) I can go into a dark room and find exactly what I need just by feel because I know EXACTLY where EVERYTHING is.
> 
> The first variegated socks I made were a pretty close match, but I just finished a pair that I absolutely could not match up no matter how I tried. Next I was making another pair of the Village Socks with worsted weight. Going along on the first sock I came to a join in the yarn, and realized the repeat was going backwards. Had to frog and rejoin from the other end. So far the second sock is matching up quite well. I'm already stressing about the next pair which will be a gift for ones of my DILs in shades of lavender/purple. They absolute MUST MATCH!
> 
> Yes, I admit it and am joining the group.....my name is Gina and I'm a compulsive matcher/organizer.


Reading Amy's post, Jessica-Jean's post, and this one makes the hair on the back of my neck stand on end. I am the daughter of a US Marine - everything MUST be neat and orderly, everything has a place, and must be returned to that place when finished. I live this way for periods of time. OCD - items must be aligned, fingerprints are not permitted, everything is orderly, neat and clean! Car parked in the driveway must be centered, steering wheel must be perfectly straight, radio must be off and ventilation knobs must be vertical. Coupons are clipped on all four sides along the lines, straight and perfect, and filed accordingly.

And then.....my mother takes over. There is an equal chance that papers intended for the trash end up in the trash, or stacked on the counter beside the trash bin. An equal chance that kitchen utensils will be found everywhere except their proper location, there is no surprise in opening the linen closet and finding a hammer and screwdriver lying on a shelf, and tumbleweeds of pet hair rolling across the floor. The crumbs from this morning's toast may or may not be on the counter when I start making dinner.

Then I go nuts and start cleaning everything all over again until it is perfect. Why does this happen?


----------



## Hipoldfarmgirl (Jun 6, 2013)

Our niece married a state trooper. I heard her say she laid the mail on the counter and he said what's this? Nothing could be out of order when they first married. I am just imagining their life now with twins.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Sleeves and cardi fronts are narrower than backs, which makes it hard to match variegations.

You can alternate two balls on the back so that you use up the yarn at roughly the same rate (row count) as the sleeves or two cardi fronts. It helps a bit.

It won't be perfect.


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I would lose sleep if everything didn't match perfectly. It's not you, it's me and my OCD! One of my knitting friends used the term "soothing" when everything is lined up and in order.... Again, let me admit freely that I have some "issues"! Lol
> 
> The first step is admitting it, right?! My name is Amy and I compulsively match my knitting and organize my cupboards and closets! A place for everything and everything in its place....
> 
> Next I have to write you all letters...... Lol


Amyknits,

Have you actually been diagnosed by a learned/well-versed health professional that you do suffer from OCD? If so, what medications/treatments/therapies were you prescribed to control your obsessions, compulsions, anxieties, worries, etc?

For those of you who are not familiar with OCD, please put it into your search engine and read one of the many, many articles that come up.

I have some bad compulsive habits but don't that they'd be considered as OCD, and I sure don't want to find out that I'm afflicted with OCD! Guess I'll have to read more of the treatment sites giving alternatives to do when the urges strike.

Janet, Mpls


----------



## Algis (Aug 12, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So! A revelation! An explanation for my chaotic housekeeping; a reason - of sorts - behind my scrambled yarn stash/needle and hook collections/patterns!
> 
> I've always loved variegated yarns. The first yarn I ever purchased was Red Heart Mexicana. I wasn't able to read the name yet, but there was no other ball of yarn that called as loudly to me.
> 
> ...


Normal I expect, and if it doesn't, it should.


----------

